# my tank and a few of its residents so far



## fish4berly (Oct 16, 2007)

it is a 55 gal. so far we have 2 common plecos (1 med, 1 lrg), 2 buenos aires tetras, 3 rosy barbs, 3 lamp eye tetras, 3 shadow catfish and 1 unknown shark - guy at lfs called it an apollo shark, tank sticker said hampala shark but he is neither so were still trying to figure him out but its a newer tank so not fully stocked yet, were getting a few actual apollo sharks and a few roseline sharks then we'll go from there. also once its in perfect condition we'll be getting a gold nugget pleco and a green phantom (i think thats what they're called) but since they can be a little more tempermental we're waiting for now. 

here are a few pics of the tank



























here is the large pleco 









here are the 3 shadow cats









and here is one of the rosy barbs and one of the buenos aires tetras and our smaller common pleco










then this is the supposed shark that we really dont know what he is yet and he is really hard to take a picture of sorry its so blurry


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

nice tank, the shadow catfish look tight swimming together, they look like silver tip sharks though, dont know if they are the same thing just different name but yea


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

very nice tank... how old is your pleco.. he's huge


----------



## fish4berly (Oct 16, 2007)

i honestly dont know exactly how old he is we just got him on tuesday. our lfs gets larger plecos from people who dont have big enough tanks and when they trade fish in and he was one of those guys so we decided to bring him home...i would guess with his size at least 2 or so but who knows cuz it depends on the size of the tank he was in and how fast he grew i guess ;-) we decided to name him beefy since he's so big. thanks though!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

so ; what are you going to do when your pleco grows up???..after all; they do get to be 3-4 feet long..

nice tank though..


----------



## fish4berly (Oct 16, 2007)

when he gets too big for the tank i will get a bigger tank or if i cant do that for him i will trade him in for another fish fitting for my tank so that way he is happy and healthy whether its in my tank or someone elses..my lfs has alot of the larger plecos so i know he will have a bigger tank to go to if i cant upgrade mine when i need to. as for now he's in a 55 but we have ordered the 75 that will actually fit my stand and a new filter so he'll be good for a while. since the pics were taken we got an opaline gourami and a green tiger barb and a clown loach. i'm waiting for the lfs to get more of the green tiger barbs but they are kinda rare i guess so hopefully we'll get some soon. that was the first time i'd ever seen them and they are awesome but i'll keep everybody updated. thanks for the compliments! ....oh and i forgot to say that we ended up trading in the shadow cats since they are more or less brakish (which i didn't know but i should've done more homework) so they will be in a better home now. and we ended up losing our shark thing - found out he is a hemiochus or something like that but he didnt make it unfortunately. maybe we'll try another one sometime but we'll see.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

those shadow cats look awesome! the larger pleco looks a little big for the tank as he is, even though you did just get him. i think id stay with the smaller pleco and the cats at the moment and work on your schools of tetras instead. otherwise great tank =P.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Geesh, that is one nice sized pleco


----------

